# Lacey enjoying the morning fire



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lacey Mae is enjoying the first fire of the season. Woke up to 33 degree temps, a nice, calm, chilly morning. Perfect fire weather and she loves it! This time of year I will often find her cozied up to the floor register.

View attachment 34777


View attachment 34785


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, it was really cold here yesterday morning and today as well, so I started a fire too. We uesd to have a cat who would lie on the registers in the floor like that (but he did it in the summer time when it was hot ).


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

It's chilly here too this morning lol. She looks like she's really enjoying the fire. If Yuki were there she'd be joining her! She loves fireplaces too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Aww looks like a happy kitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, she is a sweet girl. It will be a year in January since we adopted her and her temperament is quite sweet - sometimes. She used to nip but has not done that in a long time (knock on wood). She can get a bit of a temper if I pick her up and cuddle/kiss her and that ends up with a swat to my leg when I put her down, but on my lap I get head butts and nuzzles which are sweet. She just has that mean streak now and then but I've learned the triggers.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

A real fire!! I miss real fires. Both fireplaces in the house are gas and we hardly ever turn them on because it's expensive. :lol: Back when they were installed gas was cheap.

Lacy is looking very cozy and content.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww she's cute as a button!!! And...I didn't realize her name was lacey MAE......adorable name...I mean not that lacey by itself isn't...but I love the Mae. Too cute!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

So cozy! Purr-fect for a cold morning! Where was the rest of the crew?


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Awww she looks so comfy  pretty name and yay! For a full year of having her adopted! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The MAE was an add on! Not an official part of her name but I used it one day and it sounded cute together. Hubby calls her Lacey Potatoes (???). No idea where that comes from either. Since I am the mommy, I overrule him and her official, unofficial name is Lacey Mae.

We love our wood fires, too. We've toyed with the idea of converting to gas but I love the snap and crackle of wood. We start up this time of year and finish early May. The downside is the house will smell like smokey chimney on occasion in the summer humidity. Not necessarily bad, but unpleasant when it's not wanted.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely photo, I love pictures of sleepy cats.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha sometimes I call gizmo.....giz von liz ? Where that came from haha no idea. I love lacey mae!! And sadie woo...another posters kitty


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

And here we are enjoying some outdoor fire pit time with friends last night. It was cold, but not too cold and not windy - perfect fire pit weather!

Poor Jack was crying to join us, but no kitties allowed outside the porch! The bright light in the background is a tiki torch.

View attachment 34817


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She looks so cozy! In one picture in your album, her eyes look sea-green! Looks like you guys are having fun! A fire-pit's a NICE feature!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so pretty! She reminds me of Greta Garbo in Grand Hotel.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww what a comfy girl! She is just loving that warmth it looks like. I know what you mean about nicknames - our cats have always had tons of them. Mystique is already picking up nicknames - my husband calls her Misty and I call her 'Teeka' (spelling comes closest to how it sounds).


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ooo comfy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is a girl after my own heart- I love warmth! The fire pit looks like a lovely time, especially with the wine.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

We are FINALLY getting some cold...won't last but I love winter with a passion.
Your Lacey looks so beautiful and so content!


----------

